# DUB FELGENWERKS CLASSICO 15X8 15X9 16X8 16X9 17X9 Starting @ $389.00 all colors NEW



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

*DUB FELGENWERKS CLASSICO 15X8 15X9 16X8 16X9 17X9 Starting @ $389.00 all colo...*

DUB FELGENWERKS CLASSICO 15X8 15X9 16X8 16X9 17X9 Starting @ $300.00 set of 4 rims all colors NEW

Dub Felgenwerks Classico

15x8 +25 4x100
Machine Face & Machine Lip, Gold w/ Machine Lip, White w/ Machine Lip, and Satin Black

15x9 +15 4x100
Machine Face & Machine Lip, Gold w/ Machine Lip, White w/ Machine Lip, and Satin Black

16x8 +25 4x100
Machine Face & Machine Lip

16x9 +15 4x100
Machine Face & Machine Lip

17X9 +20 4X100
Machine Face & Machine Lip

15x8 16.5LB - lip 2.5"
15x9 17.6LB - lip 3.0"
16x8 17.8LB - lip 2.5"
16x9 18.2LB - lip 3.0”

Starting @
15" $300.00
16" $370.00
17" $500.00

www.felgenwerks.com

contact us @ (209)678-2722 Carlos
[email protected]
instagram #dubfelgenwerks #felgenwerks


----------



## vr6dubnut12 (Nov 4, 2008)

Have called several times with no response and emails. Just recently mounted the wheels I bought. One wheel will not hold air and its not the tire. I have tried 3 brand new tires and they all stay and hold air on the other 3 wheels.


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

vr6dubnut12 said:


> Have called several times with no response and emails. Just recently mounted the wheels I bought. One wheel will not hold air and its not the tire. I have tried 3 brand new tires and they all stay and hold air on the other 3 wheels.


What number did you call


----------



## vr6dubnut12 (Nov 4, 2008)

Dub FelgenWerks said:


> What number did you call


the 209 678 2722 number


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

We r closed sat and sun just call me now


----------



## vr6dubnut12 (Nov 4, 2008)

Serious props to Carlos, I called and he solved the problem. Thanks for the great service and a great company that stands behind their product!


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

*New VW CC Sport Owner looking to replace stock wheel*

I recently bought a White 2009 VW CC Sport (cream two-toned interior), and so far I love the car. I've been a Mustang (5.0) guy for the past 20 years, and just wanted something a little more... refined and upscale. 

The CC currently has the stock wheels, nothing to fancy (235/45/17), and looking for something a little more sporty. I like the concept of white on white with the chrome lip/rim, and like the white wheels you have pictured. However, I'm worried that the wheel will either cause the tire to rub or stick out too far (or too far in for that matter), and I'm sure I'll have to also buy a whole new set of tires. I don't necessarily want to lower the car, but want something that will look good and match the low roof line. Do you have a recommended size and such for that model/year CC? And would you happen to have any pictures of those wheels on a similar car? 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Call us today if you have any questions! (209)678-2722 Carlos


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Everyone thanks for all the orders. If you have any questions please contact us today 2096782722 Carlos 
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders!
www.felgenwerks.com
Call us 2096782722


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

The white ones in 15" on my split window bus :heart: I might be in touch


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

300 set of 4 rims buy today


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders!!!


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders! Any questions please give me a call. Have a great weekend!!!
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders over the weekend. I will be sending the wheels out Tuesday. Thanks 
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders! 
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the business!!! 

All orders shipped yesterday!

www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders today! FedEx will pick them up on Wednesday morning! 
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

All orders shipped today! Have a great weekend! 
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

FelgenWerks FW .001
15x8.0 offset +20 with 3.5 inch lip $99.99 per wheel
15x9.0 offset +15 with 4.5 inch lip $109.99 per wheel
Bolt Pattern 4x100

Colors:
Hyper Silver w/machine Lip
Bronze
24K Faux Gold Finish Special Edition Color

FW .002 pictures will come shortly

All Wheels available mid to end of January!
Carlos (209)678-2722


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Happy Holidays! Thanks for all the orders... They have been shipped yesterday (Friday). If you have any questions call us or email us. 
www.felgenwerks.com
Carlos (209)678-2722


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

15" wheels starting at $300.00 set of 4 rims! Place your order today:
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Place your order today
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Place your order today
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders!!!


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

FelgenWerks USA
www.felgenwerks.com
(209)678-2722 Carlos 
call for any questions


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

ALL ORDERS SHIPPED TUESDAY! 
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Great deals! We will be closed starting Dec 24th to Jan 2nd
Any questions text or email me 
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Great deals! We will be closed starting Dec 24th to Jan 2nd

Any questions text or email me 

www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Great deals! We will be closed starting Dec 24th to Jan 2nd



Any questions text or email me 



www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

All orders will be shipped out today! Very low prices online!


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Great prices! If you have any questions please contact me the soonest! 
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Great prices! If you have any questions please contact me the soonest! 
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders! Place your order today!!!!
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Prices starting at $300.00 set of 4 rims! 
www.felgenwerks.com
Call (209)678-2722


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Everyone the prices are low!!! starting at $300.00 set of 4 rims! Purchase today!
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Great deals! Wheels are all in stock ready to ship. Place your order today! 
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Low quantities hurry for your set today! 
www.felgenwerks.com
(209)678-2722 office


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders! 
www.felgenwerks.com
(209)678-2722


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders! Quantities running low! Place your order today!!!
www.felgenwerks.com
(209)678-2722


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Great deals ready to ship today in stock! 
www.felgenwerks.com
[email protected]
(209)678-2722


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Great prices! Great Quality! 
www.felgenwerks.com
wheels starting at $300.00 set
[email protected]
(209)678-2722 call or text


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Great deals! I have many more designs coming in very soon. They will be starting at $300.00!
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## B5.5WAGONGUY (Mar 29, 2012)

When will you have more 18" wheels in stock? I am interested in classico and twist and .01 wheels for my mkv gti?


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Great Deals
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders!
We will have more styles coming soon. Starting $300.00
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

It's the weekend! We have good deals for the show season!
Place your order today!
www.felgenwerks.com


----------

